# New vacation rental cleaning



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Vacation rental cleaning* .10 a square foot. Don't pay extra for deep cleaning. This includes everything- dishes, linens, baseboards, ceil fans, refrigerator, oven, etc. Gulf Coast 98. Locally owned and operated by Navy veteran. Call us at 850-982-8131 for all your Condo/House cleaning needs.


----------

